# Помогите советом, пожалуйста, при большой протрузии



## Эдгар Протско (26 Ноя 2016)

*Здравствуйте. Вникните и помогите советом. Особенно врачи. 
И ответьте честно пожалуйста как есть по всей строгости. *

*Вводные:* Мне 29 лет. Рост 189 см, кость тонкая. Вес сейчас 75 кг.
*Травма:* 3 года назад активно качаясь в зале набрал вес до 93 кг всего за год.
2 года назад на становой тяге без прострела почувствовал боль и меня скрутило. *В итоге такие результаты (основные) мрт:* л5 с1 - протрузия 5 мм, уходит к правому корешку и незначительно деформирует дуральный мешок - компрессии нет. Диск л5 с1 *ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО СНИЖЕН. Сагитальный "размер" канала конституционно ниже нормы за счет укорочения дужек позвонков - 11 мм (!)

Специфика состояния: *я мучаюсь 2 года. У меня нет ни болей ни корешковых синдромов, ни прострелов в ногу никуда еще. Никаких ужасов. Однако есть чувство тяжести справа, я ограничен во всем, ничего не беру тяжелого, исключил осевые и я абсолютно не могу сидеть - 2 часа = тянет спину, отекает пах слева и справа аж как струна дискомфорт, постоянно чуть тянет справа ниже мошонки. Из здорового спортсмена очень подвижного в инвалида. 2 года я не хожу в кино и не работаю за компом.

*Обострение:* 2 месяца назад я вернулся в зал и чувство тяжести ушло! Чувство здорового но я продолжил все аккуратно делать без осевых вообще. Однако 1 неделю назад я пройдя (не быстро) на дорожке 20 км почувствовал очень неприятное ощущение внизу поясницы что продолжается до сих пор. Не похожее на эффект от протрузии, *а жжение-тяжесть-слабость протягивание внизу поясницы.* При этом месяц назад на 15 км все было хорошо. Некий постоянный суставной мышечный спазм. Возможно фасеточный. Ощущение стирание "просадки" всего тела. Что неприятно меня удивляет.

*Знатоки внимание вопросы:
1)* Прогрессирует ли дегенеративный процесс в позвоночнике если
диск л5 с1 уже почти весь "стерся" и обезвожен - он у меня действительно заметно снижен на снимках? 
*2)* Как быстро?
*3)* Будут ли страдать фасеточные суставы и как быстро?
*4)* Если диска самого почти уже и нет, и даже лечить нечего, то зная наперед
о необратимых изменениях может не стоит дожидаться 40 лет когда и суставы "покрошатся" и ничего уже не сделаешь - эффект домино, и раз сейчас жизнь одни ограничения (я подозреваю протрузия  "не болит" ибо я 2 года худел и берегся как стекло) и даже несмотря на отсутствие резких болей решиться таки на протезирование диска диском spinal kinetics m6 L - передний доступ ?
*5)* Не поздно ли через 2 года думать о протезировании ?
*6)* Насколько хорошо эти протезы врастают в кость ?
*7)* Есть ли препараты улучшающие врастание?
*8)* Скажите честно если диск с 5 мм протрузией, сам он вообще на мрт как черная полоска (а рядом выше большой здоровый диск) и от дорожки вдруг такое ухудшение то ведь явно от "лфк и лекарств" лучше не станет? )
*9)* Если удачно поставить протез вместо разрушенного диска и год восстанавливаться станет лучше? Смогу ли я хотя бы ходить по 20 км без болей-тяжести, сидеть хотя бы на свидании без тяжести, ездить на мотоцикле (я мотоциклист) и т.д.? Ибо сейчас болей как таковых нет но и нет жизни.

Спасибо за внимание.


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2016)

*Эдгар Протско, *здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (26 Ноя 2016)

Эдгар Протско написал(а):


> *Знатоки внимание вопросы:*


Вопросы достаточно сложные, нужна подсказка - снимки..


----------



## doclega (26 Ноя 2016)

Согласен. Нужно смотреть исследования. А диск L5-S1 часто гипоплазирован (это нормально).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Ноя 2016)

Зачем проходить по 15-20 км? Пользы от этого никакой нет.
Крайности во всём, в том числе и в спорте для здоровья, часто являются причинами физических и душевных страданий человека.


----------



## Эдгар Протско (26 Ноя 2016)

Я согласен, так скажем поддерживаю и полностью вменяем. Просто для меня это не сложно, я не устаю, если бы не травма мог бы и больше. Кстати вот прошла неделя и спазмы проходят, но уже и протрузия чуть чуть дискомфорт отдает справа и слева (даже) что-то таки ощущается. Я выложил снимки. Меня в первую очередь интересует вопрос прогрессии нарушений. Если сейчас "хорошо", а дальше хуже то это провал.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Ноя 2016)

Если и дальше будете издеваться над собой с помощью чрезмерных физических нагрузок, то состояние, естественно, ухудшится.
При соблюдении правила ПУП (постепенно, умеренно, постоянно) будете жить долго и счастливо, ощущая себя абсолютно здоровым человеком.


----------



## abelar (27 Ноя 2016)

Кстати, по поводу диска L5-S1. Есть статистика,что половина мужчин европеоидной расы к 50 годам не имеют пульпозного ядра в этом диске. То есть? 5 поясничный как бы срастается с 1-м крестцовым (через синхондроз). Это называется сакрализация 5-го поясничного позвонка.
 Да. Мы теряем в гибкости, но выигрываем в способности к поднятию тяжестей. У дальневосточной расы наоборот. Частое явление люмбализации. Это когда 1-й крестцовый подвижен настолько, что работает как поясничный позвонок. Выигрыш в гибкости в ущерб прочности.
Вывод: не идите против природы. Не раскачивайте напрасно то, что по природе  и возрасту должно быть стабилизировано.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (27 Ноя 2016)

*1)* С чего Вы взяли?
*2)* Дегенеративный процесс в позвоночнике прогрессирует у всех людей с того момента, как они начинают ходить. Это нормальный процесс, часть жизни, а не болезнь. Как написал доктор abelar - постепенно диски становятся более жесткими, что является своеобразной приспособительной реакцией
*3)* Может да, может нет. Артроз у любого появится годам к 50, а насколько выражен - вопрос везения
*4)* С чего Вы взяли про то, что диска почти нет? С чего Вы решили идти на операцию? Откуда взяли про эффект домино? Прочитайте мою книгу, Ваша жизнь заиграет новыми красками. НЕ НУЖНО беречь себя как стекло.
*5)* Поздно? Поздно в связи с чем? Зачем вообще думать о протезировании?
*6)* -
*7)* Ага, был один. Закончилось скандалом.
*8)* Вы явно бросаетесь из крайности в крайность. То бросаете спорт и бережете себя как хрустальный шар, то начинаете по 20 км за раз ходить. Послушайте доктора Воротынцева.
*9)* Если удачно поставить протез
* Ибо сейчас болей как таковых нет но и нет жизни.* - вот это самое плохое, с этим вам надо разбираться. Скорее всего, что Вы просто приняли на себя роль больного и вжились в нее полностью. Живите нормальной жизнью! Хватить думать об операциях и том, как все плохо. У Вас позвоночник как у любого из нас, может и получше. Если все эти два года Вы прислушиваетесь к любым неприятным ощущениям в теле, то Вы уже перестроили свою нервную систему таким образом, что она автономно генерирует чувство боли.
И что характерно - Вы о том, что Вас беспокоит, упомянули лишь вскользь, мимоходом, зато долго обсуждаете протезы, снимки, разрушение дисков и прочую чепуху. Из сказанного Вами трудно понять, что же происходит. Может быть Вы вообще здоровы, может имеет место туннельный синдром, не имеющий отношения к позвоночнику.


----------



## Эдгар Протско (29 Ноя 2016)

*Так вот в чем большая беда и форумов и врачей в жизни вечно кажется что пациент неврастеник или дурак. Нет я не бросаюсь из крайности в крайность. *Я 2 года лежал и мало двигался хотя когда отек прошел ходил....и т.д. к спорт и физкультуре вернуться пробовал несколько раз....1) эффект домино - диск проседает - страдает фасеточный сустав и возрастает нагрузка на диск выше 2) что беспокоит - ничего если я ничего не делаю вообще - покушал попил полежал - посмотрел тв - будто здоровый.........если поел сидя - немеет нога, болит спина..поседел на свидании - тянет сильно пах..пошел в зал - все болит даже без осевых..при жиме всего в 60 кг уже чувствую кол в спине...прошелся на дорожке без усталости - 2 недели отходил....занялся сексом - все болит после...вот что меня блин беспокоит - как только тело начинает работать хоть как-то тут же резко дает о себе знать поломка...работать не могу вовсе сидя - все болит - стоя - сильно устают ноги через месяц стояния до судорог  3) на дорожку я встал после почти 2 х месяцев ПОСТЕПЕННОГО восстановления и до этого уже с дорожкой ток меньше дистанция


----------

